# I would like to sing on Epic Trailer and soundtrack



## Eden Reign (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi! 
I am a singer and would like to collaborate with other producers into Epic Trailer soundtrack in the style of Two step from Hell, Ivan Torrent, Hidden Citizens, M83 ect
here is my sound better profile:








Eden Rayne on SoundBetter


I sing and produce my own songs. I am new to this site but I am passionate and hardworking and willing to collaborate with other people mostly in epic, soundtrack, trailer, video games or pop, electro, trance, EDM or Hip hop genres , I love every style of music that is uplifting and well...



soundbetter.com




My Soundcloud:





Eden Rayne


Listen to Eden Rayne | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




soundcloud.com


----------



## Eden Reign (Oct 13, 2021)

I just released my first album on band camp:


----------

